# Reserve to Reg Force Application



## SubtlyAgressive (22 Mar 2021)

I had sent in the application package before Christmas 2020, application got accepted February 2021.  Now waiting to get contacted to take the tests for the Reserves.

I recently got laid off of my civilian job so I was wondering if I can move/switch my application to apply for the Regular Force instead.  Has anyone done this before?  What needs to happen?


----------



## zekeanddestroy (29 Apr 2021)

You may have already found your answer but yes. I originally applied to P.Res Infantry, completed my CFAT, FORCE & Medical then switched to Reg F infantry. They transferred my file within a week. Now I am waiting to do my TSD as it was not required during my P.Res application. 
Just let your P.Res recruiter know that you want to switch and contact your local Reg Force CFRC. They will request your file from the P.Res office.


----------

